# No ResultSet was produced



## Bergen (18. Apr 2007)

ich möchte unter java eine datenbank erstellen, dazu soll zuerst eine tabelle erstellt werden (die datei existiert bereits).
damit wird die verbindung aufgebaut:

```
String url = "jdbc:odbc:Tester";
con = DriverManager.getConnection( url, "User", "User" );		
stmt = con.createStatement();
 justFirstTime();
```
und damit werden beide tabellen erstellt

```
private void justFirstTime() {
	  try{
		  
		 stmt.executeQuery("CREATE TABLE Spiele1 (ID INT, SPORT CHAR)");
		 stmt.executeQuery("CREATE TABLE Spiele2 (ID INT, DAYS INT)");
	    
	  }
	  catch ( SQLException e )
	    {
	      System.out.println( "Fehler bei Tabellenerstellung " + e );
	      return;
	    }
```
nun kommt beim ausführen folgender fehler: 
"Fehler bei Tabellenerstellung java.sql.SQLException: No ResultSet was produced"

die erste tabelle wird korrekt erzeugt, die zweite logischerweise gar nicht.
aber wie kann ich dem fehler abhilfe schaffen? ich benötige doch gar kein resultset

vielen dank!


----------



## SlaterB (18. Apr 2007)

statt executeQuery
executeUpdate


----------



## DP (18. Apr 2007)

oder nur execute


----------

